# The Sol Duc WaterFall/Washington



## JRE313 (Jul 18, 2015)

I wanted to go for a natural feel. Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jul 18, 2015)

Feel like I am there! Great shot! 
Any help on how you set this up?


----------



## JRE313 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tripod 3 exposures, Canon 6D
Tokina 17-35

Hope this helps


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 20, 2015)

Very nice, I had not seen that falls before.  Lovely


----------



## Rick50 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, lovely it is!


----------



## waday (Jul 28, 2015)

Very pretty! I want to be there now!


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 4, 2015)

This is my kind of HDR.    The kind that purists say "but it doesn't even look like an HDR!"    Super job and a beautiful image.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, HDR that doesn't scream *H D R !!!.*
That's really a pretty spot, captured very well.


----------



## fmw (Aug 2, 2016)

Bingo.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 16, 2016)

Now that is well done, wish it were mine 

Dave


----------

